# Onde foi a mais baixa sensação termica de sempre?



## Ninon (21 Out 2008 às 03:18)

Eu sei que a temperatura mais baixa foi a Vostok. Mas alguem sabe me explicar qual era a sensação termica nesse dia?
Ja aconteceu alguma vez uma sensação termica superior a de Vostok?
Provavelmente foi também na Antartida


----------

